# 2 cardiologists working together in the cath lab



## KTOWNSEL (Jul 29, 2008)

I have one non interventional cardiologist in my group. I am not sure how to code when he performs a cath and the patient needs a stent. The other dr comes in and does the stent. What modifier would I use and how would the re imbursement be? Thanks


----------



## stgregor (Aug 19, 2008)

Interesting scenario... since they are both in the same group, modifier -62 doesn't really apply as you're doing the billing for both physicians. I think I would code and bill the cath under the physician who performs it; then submit the stent placement under the other physician (2 separate claims). You'll likely need modifier -59 on the catheterization/imaging codes.


----------

